# Introducing ECIGSSA Competitions



## Silver (11/5/16)

We are going to be embarking on something exciting pretty soon...







*We are going to be holding regular competitions for the members here on ECIGSSA with great prizes to be won! *

Each competition will require some form of fun involvement and participation on your part. For some of the competitions, the winners will be judged on merit while others will be randomly drawn from eligible entries.

The Admin and Mod team will administer and run them.

There will be some great prizes up for grabs from the special supporting vendors here on ECIGSSA. We intend having these competitions regularly so there will be ample opportunity to take part and win.

Each competition will get its own dedicated thread with a set of guidelines on what you need to do to enter and how and when the winners will be announced.

The aim is to have a bit of fun and inject some excitement into things 
Hopefully it will grow and become something great over time.

*Stay tuned, the first competition will be coming up pretty soon....*

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 28 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/5/16)

Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/5/16)

Gotta love EcigsSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (11/5/16)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (11/5/16)

Nice one! Looking forward to this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/5/16)

Nice One Cant wait..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J.P (11/5/16)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (11/5/16)

Ooooh Yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (11/5/16)

Klink befok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

Love the place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (11/5/16)

Fantastic and fun idea for the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (11/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CosmicGopher (12/5/16)

Wicked Cool.


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (12/5/16)

Epic announcement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

Awesome @Silver, can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (12/5/16)

Sweet!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

How the hell did I miss this post?!?!!! Awesome news! really is incredible what ECIGSSA manages to pull off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Lol @Yiannaki !


----------



## Robert Howes (12/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (12/5/16)

Very cool initiative, but I want to chuck a few stones in the bush... Please don't hate...

Logistically speaking, how will you be managing this? What if one of our members in the US or Canada (or even closer to home like Swazi or Zim) win?

I'm sure you're thinking of everything, but if not, hope this helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (12/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlexL (30/7/16)

wicked @Silver... the more i look around on this forum the better it becomes... the chance to win free stuff... yipeeee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/16)

AlexL said:


> wicked @Silver... the more i look around on this forum the better it becomes... the chance to win free stuff... yipeeee



Indeed @AlexL !


----------

